# Principe de fonctionnement des turbines a gaz



## jouini87 (12 ديسمبر 2009)

_*PRINCIPE DE FONCTIONNEMENT DES *__*TURBINES A GAZ*_​ 





​ 
_*Pour expliquer l'approche retenue dans cet ouvrage, nous commencerons par*_
_*présenter brièvement le fonctionnement d'une turbine à gaz, l'un des moteurs dont le*_
_*principe est le plus simple. Cette manière de faire nous permettra d'entrer dans le vif*_
_*du sujet en introduisant un certain nombre de notions nécessaires pour l'étude des*_
_*technologies énergétiques : les fluides mis en jeu, les transformations qu'ils subissent*_
_*et les composants correspondants, enfin les assemblages de ces composants. Elle*_
_*montrera la pertinence d'une double démarche méthodologique.*_
_*La turbine à gaz, aussi appelée turbine*_
_*à combustion, est une machine*_
_*thermique qui connaît actuellement*_
_*une grande vogue, compte tenu de*_
_*ses excellentes performances (rendement*_
_*supérieur à 35 % utilisée*_
_*seule, et à 55 % en cycle combiné).*_
_*Dans sa forme la plus simple et la*_
_*plus répandue (figure 1.1.1), cette*_
_*:machine est composée de trois*_​


_*Figure 1.1.1*_
_*



*_​ 


_*un compresseur, généralement centrifuge ou axial, qui sert à *_
_*comprimer l'air*_​



انقر على هذا شريط لعرض الصورة الكاملة. الحجم الاصلي للصورة هو 776x424



​
_*ambiant à une pression comprise dans les machines modernes entre 10 et 30*_
_*bars environ ;*_​
_*une chambre de combustion, dans laquelle un combustible injecté sous pression*_




انقر على هذا شريط لعرض الصورة الكاملة. الحجم الاصلي للصورة هو 929x569



​
_*est brûlé avec l'air préalablement comprimé (ce dernier en fort excès afin de*_
_*limiter la température des gaz brûlés en entrée de la turbine) ;*_​
​
_*une turbine, généralement axiale, dans laquelle sont détendus les gaz à haute*_




انقر على هذا شريط لعرض الصورة الكاملة. الحجم الاصلي للصورة هو 2000x933




_*température sortant de la chambre de combustion. Une partie significative (60 à*_
_*70 %) du travail récupéré sur l'arbre de la turbine sert à entraîner le*_
_*compresseur.*_
_*Sous cette forme, la turbine à gaz constitue un moteur à combustion interne à flux*_
_*continu. On notera que le terme de turbine à gaz provient de l'état du fluide*_
_*thermodynamique, qui reste toujours gazeux, et non du combustible utilisé, qui peut*_
_*être aussi bien gazeux que liquide (les turbines à gaz utilisent généralement du gaz*_
_*naturel ou des distillats légers).*_
_*Cet exemple très simple n'est pas représentatif, loin s'en faut, du fonctionnement de*_
_*tous les moteurs thermiques. Il permet toutefois de se faire une première idée de la*_
_*complexité des phénomènes qui y prennent place, et donc des connaissances*_
_*nécessaires pour les calculer :*_
_*• *_​
​
_*des couplages existent entre les différents organes constitutifs de la machine. Ils*_
_*proviennent d'une part des fluides qui les traversent, et d'autre part de la liaison*_
_*mécanique entre les arbres du compresseur et de la turbine *_​
​
_*les fluides thermodynamiques sont ici des mélanges gazeux : dans un premier*_
_*Figure 1.1.1*_
_*2 *_​
​
_*Systèmes énergétiques*_
_*temps de l'air et du combustible, puis des gaz de combustion. Ils peuvent être*_
_*dans chaque cas considérés comme des *_​​
_*gaz idéaux*__*, dont les propriétés*_
_*thermodynamiques énergétiques dépendent seulement de la température ;*_​
​
_*dans d'autres moteurs, comme les centrales à vapeur, le fluide*_
_*thermodynamique passe alternativement de l'état de liquide à celui de vapeur.*_
_*Les modèles de gaz idéaux ne sont alors plus suffisants, et doivent être*_
_*remplacés par des modèles de *_​​
_*fluides réels *__*beaucoup plus complexes, les*_
_*propriétés énergétiques faisant intervenir à la fois la pression et la température ;*_​
​
_*les phases de compression *_*et de détente *_*ont une importance décisive dans le*_
_*fonctionnement du moteur, car c'est alors que prennent place les conversions*_
_*d'énergie entre le fluide et l'arbre moteur ;*_​
​
_*la réaction de combustion *__*correspond à des phénomènes extrêmement*_
_*complexes, actuellement encore imparfaitement connus, mais qui peuvent*_
_*toutefois être approchés par différentes méthodes, qui permettent de calculer les*_
_*énergies mises en jeu et de se faire une idée de l'origine des émissions de*_
_*polluants ;*_​
​
_*enfin, les fluides de travail parcourent les différents organes du moteur, et la*_
_*compréhension des conditions de leur écoulement fait appel à des notions*_
_*évoluées de *_​​
_*mécanique des fluides *__*(qui ne seront pas abordées dans ce livre).*_
_*A l’instar de la turbine à gaz, les technologies énergétiques se présentent comme des*_
_*assemblages de composants traversés par des fluides thermodynamiques qui y*_
_*subissent des transformations de complexité variable. Dans certains cas, comme par*_
_*exemple dans un moteur alternatif diesel ou à essence, le même organe (ensemble*_
_*cylindre et piston) est amené à jouer successivement le rôle de compresseur, de*_
_*chambre de combustion puis d'organe de détente.*_
_*En résumé, l'étude d'une technologie énergétique comme la turbine à gaz se heurte à*_
_*une double difficulté :*_​_*• *_​
​
_*les fluides qui traversent ses différents composants suivent des lois de*_
_*comportement relativement complexes et y subissent des transformations*_
_*élémentaires dont l'analyse peut se révéler délicate (lois non linéaires,*_
_*combustions, etc) ;*_​_*• *_​
​
_*ses composants sont couplés entre eux, de telle sorte qu'ils ne peuvent être*_
_*calculés indépendamment les uns des autres.*_
_*On notera toutefois que dans l'exemple présenté les connexions entre les composants*_
_*sont très simples : la sortie du compresseur correspond à l'entrée de la chambre de*_
_*combustion, et la sortie de cette dernière à l'entrée de la turbine. Cette simplicité du*_
_*réseau des interconnexions est générale et suggère d'adopter une double démarche*_
_*dans l'étude des technologies énergétiques, en séparant d'une part la description du*_
_*réseau des interconnexions entre les composants et d'autre part l'analyse du*_
_*comportement interne de ceux-ci. Cette manière de procéder présente de nombreux*_
_*avantages comme on le verra dans la suite de cet ouvrage.*_
_*Alors que traditionnellement on considère la thermodynamique comme une matière*_
_*ardue et l'étude des technologies énergétiques comme difficile, on simplifie*_
_*grandement les choses si on commence par dissocier la représentation globale du*_
_*système, généralement assez simple, de l'étude de ses différents composants*_
_*considérés individuellement.*_​_*Introduction 3*_
_*La représentation d'ensemble se révèle très utile sur le plan qualitatif : elle est*_
_*visuelle et permet de bien comprendre le rôle joué par chaque composant dans le*_
_*système complet. Sur le plan didactique, elle est essentielle pour bien assimiler les*_
_*principes de conception de ces technologies. Une fois que l'on a bien à l'esprit la*_
_*structure interne d'un moteur ou d'un appareil frigorifique, l'étude du comportement*_
_*de l'un de ses composants est facilitée parce que l'on comprend comment il s'insère*_
_*dans le tout et quelle est sa contribution au fonctionnement global.*_
_*Si l'on dispose d'un environnement graphique approprié comme celui qui sera*_
_*présenté un peu plus loin, la structure interne du système peut être décrite très*_
_*facilement. On obtient ainsi une représentation qualitative, très parlante pour*_
_*l'ingénieur, qu'il ne reste plus ensuite qu'à quantifier en paramétrant les propriétés*_
_*thermodynamiques des différents composants puis en les calculant.*_
_*Au cours des dernières années, du fait du développement des technologies de*_
_*l'information, la manière dont l'ingénieur mobilise ses connaissances scientifiques a*_
_*beaucoup évolué. Le temps où il repartait des équations fondamentales et où il les*_
_*résolvait lui-même est maintenant assez largement révolu.*_
_*De plus en plus, il a recours à des modèles qui encapsulent les équations dont il a*_
_*besoin, et il les met en œuvre dans des environnements de modélisation destinés à*_
_*faciliter leur assemblage. La modélisation jouant ainsi un rôle croissant dans son*_
_*activité, il importe qu'il soit capable de choisir avec discernement les modèles qu'il*_
_*utilise et pour cela qu'il sache bien en évaluer les limites. Le développement d'une*_
_*solide culture en matière de modélisation devrait donc de plus en plus s'imposer*_
_*comme une nécessité incontournable dans la formation des ingénieurs.*_
_*Au delà de la résolution immédiate d'un problème donné, la modélisation, si elle se*_
_*veut efficace, doit être économique, sûre et réutilisable. Sur la base des travaux*_
_*menés dans ce domaine depuis quelques décennies, il apparaît que ceci implique*_
_*qu'elle soit modulaire (on remarquera que l’étymologie des deux mots est la même),*_
_*et que l'assemblage de modèles complexes soit facilité par des outils appropriés : les*_
_*environnements de modélisation.*_
_*Un environnement de modélisation des technologies énergétiques doit si possible*_
_*permettre de combiner une démarche systémique pour la modélisation globale, et*_
_*une démarche analytique ou empirique classique pour l’élaboration des modèles de*_
_*composants. Ces deux démarches, souvent présentées comme antinomiques, se*_
_*révèlent en effet très complémentaires pour modéliser certains systèmes techniques.*_
_*Il faut pour cela :*_
_*• *_​
​
_*d'une part identifier l’ensemble des concepts élémentaires qui sont nécessaires*_
_*pour résoudre une classe de problèmes donnée. Ceci pose la question de la*_
_*généricité : comment, à partir d’un petit nombre de *_​​
_*types primitifs*_
_*élémentaires, pouvoir générer un grand nombre de cas, quelles sont les*_
_*fonctionnalités de base qui doivent être disponibles, etc. La réponse à cette*_
_*question relève essentiellement de la modélisation systémique ;*_
_*• *_​
​
_*d'autre part, les types primitifs étant identifiés, établir les modèles*_
_*correspondants. L’approche est ici essentiellement analytique ou empirique, les*_
_*connexions et interrelations entre les modules étant assurées par des variables*_
_*de couplage bien choisies.*_
_*Un bon environnement de modélisation est ainsi constitué d’une part d’un ensemble*_
_*de types primitifs, formant une base suffisante pour permettre la génération du plus*_
_*grand nombre de projets possibles, et d’autre part d’une interface permettant*_​_*4 *_​
​
_*Systèmes énergétiques*_

_*d’associer facilement entre eux ces types primitifs pour représenter les objets*_
_*étudiés, et présentant des fonctionnalités complémentaires, notamment en matière*_
_*d'archivage*_

​
_*



منقول للإفادة



*_​


----------



## marouss (12 ديسمبر 2009)

merci bcp frero c gentille de ta part


----------



## nartop (16 ديسمبر 2009)

شكراً على مجهودكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


----------



## mokkhtar (9 يناير 2010)

*merci bcp frero c gentille de ta part*


----------

